# Does this look like a healthy Otto?



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought 6 Ottocinclus last weekend, from an LFS that was keeping them in a planted tank that had plenty of algae. My tank also has plenty of algae. At least, I have plenty of the kind that grows on the glass and driftwood etc.

I have hesitated to buy them before because I hear that they are so fragile, at least within the first two weeks. So far they are all still alive. I have dropped in a slice or two of zucchini but they have ignored them, although the mystery snail is happy. I have heard that they need to eat constantly. I haven't seen the tank suddenly clean up though. Is glass type algae good for them to eat? I don't have any other kind, like hair algae.

I've also heard you can tell if they are well fed, their little tummies will be swollen. See below. Do they look well fed to you? They're very cute fish BTW.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I think they'll eat some food which finds its way to the bottom of the tank...at least mine do (beefheart seems to be a hit). They too get sick of algae after a while .


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. So far it's been a week and they all still alive. Do you think from the pics that they look well fed?


----------



## svenhipsta (Dec 16, 2009)

absolutely!


----------

